# joined the Grizzly family G0709 and G0695



## biggdawg (Dec 15, 2017)

Just stopping in and saying hi.

don't see much posted on these 2 so i thought i would start I am just getting into machining for some gunsmithing i want to do I picked up the G0709 lathe and G0695 mill, did a ton of research before i did and felt these both fit my needs best. the mill may be a little overkill for my use but buy once cry once is my thoughts.

so  here are the new machines and how i have them installed.  i have been practicing on the lathe and things are coming back to me. i really like my choice. the 709 is going to fit my needs nicely.  I have not done anything on the mill yet just got it installed sunday and and waiting on some tooling and metal to start playing with it.

i will post up full reviews when i get a chance to spend more time with them.


----------



## BGHansen (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi Big Dog,

Congrats and welcome to both this forum and the Grizzly family.  I bought my G0709 over 2 years ago and have absolutely no issues with it.  Do an advanced search on "G0709" and posts by me for my experiences, improvements, etc.  I changed a few things like adding a lever for a carriage lock instead of the factory set screw.  Added a TPACtools.com DRO to the X/Z axis and the tail stock.  Added a rack for tail stock tools and QCTP tool holders.  

Again, congrats on the pick ups.  Now the real fun begins; adding more tooling and making chips!

Bruce


----------



## biggdawg (Dec 15, 2017)

thank you,  i am Bruce too lol,

i remember reading about someone making the handle for the carriage lock and it is on my list of things to do. i also picked up a dro to install but have not got that far. also have the taper attatchment to install.  baby steps i say.   

thanks and i will do a search to find your carriage handle mod.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Dec 15, 2017)

Earlier this spring, I bought a G0730, which looks to be the have the same base as your G0695.
I am interested in why you chose the Ram head over the others?


----------



## biggdawg (Dec 15, 2017)

well for one i wanted variable speed and the other model i was looking at was out of stock the 0695, 2 after looking at the other variable speed mills i liked the extra features of the 695 for the price point. again for me it may be overkill but i now have it incase i need it and my mentor thought i could grow into it and he could use it if needed lol.


----------

